# Infinitiu de petó



## Cracker Jack

Hola.  Voldría saber el infinitiu del mot ''petó.''  Existeix el verbe petear o es posible utilitzar besar per el acció del petó?  No he trobat cap verbe ''petear.''  

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## betulina

Hola, Cracker!

No, no hi ha el verb "petear". Hi ha el verb besar, que ve de _bes_, un sinònim de _petó_ que es fa servir en alguns dialectes, i també hi ha petonejar, encara que no són sinònims, com veuràs a les definicions.


----------



## Xerinola

Cracker Jack said:


> Hola. Voldría saber el infinitiu del mot ''petó.'' Existeix el verbe petear o es posible utilitzar besar per el acció del petó? No he trobat cap verbe ''petear.''
> 
> Moltes gràcies.


Bones!
Pots dir: FER UN PETÓ, PETONEJAR o BESAR. Jo personalment, prefereixo "fer un petó" i diria que és el més utilitzat. Petonejar és fer petons reiteradament i Besar diria que s'utilitza més en literatura o registres més formals (opinió personal per la zona de Catalunya on em moc) tot i que hi ha llocs de parla catalana que em penso que l'utilitzen força.

A reveure!
X:


----------



## Patriccke

El verb corresponent és _petonejar. Besar_ existeix també.


----------



## betulina

Xerinola said:


> Bones!
> Pots dir: FER UN PETÓ, PETONEJAR o BESAR. Jo personalment, prefereixo "fer un petó" i diria que és el més utilitzat. Petonejar és fer petons reiteradament i Besar diria que s'utilitza més en literatura o registres més formals (opinió personal).
> 
> A reveure!
> X:



I tant!! Tota la raó del món!! M'ha passat per alt!  "Fer un petó" o "fer petons" és el més corrent, Cracker.


----------



## Patriccke

Betulina i Xerinola han estat més ràpids(-des?) i més precisos(-ses?)


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies tots vosaltres.  Pero encara, me sembla rar que besar sigui més utilitzat que petonejar.


----------



## Mei

Cracker Jack said:


> Moltes gràcies tots vosaltres.  Pero encara, me sembla rar que besar sigui més utilitzat que petonejar.



Jo dic més "fer un petó" que "besar" o "petonejar".

Salut.

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

Cracker Jack said:


> Moltes gràcies tots vosaltres. Pero encara, me sembla rar que besar sigui més utilitzat que petonejar.


Hola!
Cracker, jo crec que, almenys a Catalunya, el verb més utilitzat és "Fer un petó" o "Fer petons". "Petonejar" es pot fer servir però implica més d'un petó. I "besar" ho veig com més poètic, però hi ha llocs de parla catalana que em sembla que l'utilitzen força.

Exemple: Ell em va fer un petó. (un)
L'Anna i en Marc s'estaven petonejant al parc. (més d'un petó, es feien petons reiteradament).

Si parlem d'ús, almenys jo, faig servir (t'ho dic per ordre) fer un petó, fer petons, petonejar (en el cas que algú s'estigui fent un petó rere un altre)

M'entens? 
X:


----------



## ampurdan

La Xerinola ho ha explicat molt bé. A més, et dono aquestes traduccions, per si t'esclareixen el significat de "petonejar".

petonejar = besuquear = to cover with kisses = bécoter
petonejarse = besuquearse = to kiss each other a lot = se bécoter


----------



## Raindog

A Mallorca per exemple mai s'utilitza la paraula "petó".Sempre s'ha dit *besada*,i el infinitiu,es clar,besar.


----------



## Albufereta

Depen molt de la zona on estigues, per exemple, a Valencia, mai utilitzem la paraula "petó", sempre diem bes, besar, etc...


----------



## Cecilio

Hola a tots.

A Terres de l'Ebre he sentit alguna vegada el verb "estimar" amb el significat de "besar". No sé si aquest ús existeix també a altres indrets. Potser es tracta d'un localisme de les Terres de l'Ebre.


----------



## Xerinola

Albufereta said:


> Depen molt de la zona on estigues, per exemple, a Valencia, mai utilitzem la paraula "petó", sempre diem bes, besar, etc...


 
Ahh! Has resolt el meu dubte! No tenia clar si es deia a València o a Ses Illes!
A Ses Illes també es diu besar i bes?

Fins ara!
X:


----------

